# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Нарушевич

## Домик в деревне

Не могу молчать. Вчера ходила на лекции Руслана Нарушевича, до этого слышала только в записи его. Так классно, зал все время смеялся. И смешно, и грустно было. Удивило, что в зале много мужчин.
Рекламирую Нарушевича для тех, кто еще не знает.
Вот тут его лекции можно послушать онлайн и скачать.
http://audioveda.ru/author?id=5
http://www.narushevich.com/
А тема эта, если кому-то захочется поделиться впечатлениями о услышанном.

----------


## Ёжик

Здорово. Мне тоже хочется в живую послушать его или Торсунова.

----------


## kiara

Олесик-завидую тебе!!!!
Расскажи о впечатлениях от живого общения.
Я некоторое время слушала его, ооочень меня это впечатлило, потом забросила, а сейчас все чаще и чаще встречаю "звоночки"-намеки, что пора б вернуться к этому. 
И вот, таки я бы с удовольствием это мужчинам дала слушать-много и регулярно)
Попробую вечером собрать свои мысли по поводу прослушанных мною лекций.

----------


## Ёжик

Как хорошо! С удовольствием послушаю и включусь в обсуждение)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Привет всем, кого Нарушевич интересует, зацепил, собирается послушать.

Напишу я про него, так сказать, писанку по следам семинара. Т.е. нефильтрованный, неотредактированный текст, который выпрыгивает из пальцев, просто впечатления от услышанного. Я, конечно, в таком стиле практически всегда пишу в силу разных обстоятельств, но недавно узнала, что это отдельным словом называется и многое говорит о человеке =))

Интересно, как мысли свои и ощущения перекликаются с информацией, которая приходит извне. На прошлой неделе я выбралась на 2 лекции Нарушевича и послушала вебинар Ольги Писарик (о детях и кто в доме главный). У Нарушевича тема была вообще не про детей, но он всегда приходит к рассуждениям об отношении к детям. 

Некоторые заметки на полях и понравилось, как сформулировано. 

***
Иерархия в семье по передаче эмоций, психическая сбалансированность. 

Дети делятся эмоциями с мамой, в том числе негативными эмоциями, женщина складывает свои эмоции мужу, муж свои эмоции отдает старшим товарищам, учителям, духовным наставникам.

Кто является в семье главным не должен испытывать чувства вины, но ответственность. Когда женщина сгружает на мужа свои тревоги и переживания, это не должно его злить, он может понимать, что это такой режим работы психики, испытывать переживания, тревоги. Муж не виноват в том, что так происходит, он просто за все это отвечает, отвечает за свою семью.
В такой схеме, когда женщина делится переживаниями с мужем, она не будет грузить детей под соусом "заботы" своими тревогами и дети будут расти крепкими психически.

***
Сила разума мужчины - анализ, женщины - воображение. *Ну правда же? =)*

***
Про родительство.
Главный принцип родительства "Отдал и забыл".
А то часто бывает: "Не оправдал ожиданий - до свидания любовь". "Не убрал в комнате - лентяй и эгоист". Девочка не горничная по отношению к матери, она лишь помощница в доме мамы-хозяйки. Придет время и она организует свое гнездо сама, а вот желание это делать и понимание, как это делать, закладывает мать. Дети доверены нам, чтобы расти среди них.
Меня очень накрыло какой-то теплотой это слово доверенность и я вот от этого объяснения, действительно, стала испытывать более теплое чувство к детям. Они нам не принадлежат, они свои собственные, нам просто посчастливилось, что нам их доверили, чтобы показать мир. И ключевой момент: показать, что в мире можно жить в безопасности.
Не спихивать ответственность на ребенка раньше 14ти лет, самостоятельность ребенка до 14ти лет - это вынужденное состояние на фоне не полной ответственности за него со стороны родителей. Можно и нужно просить о сотрудничестве, а не требовать его.
Если превращать детей в горничных, терроризировать уборкой и исполнением непосильных обязанностей, можно сделать мальчику грыжу на всю жизнь, так что он жене сумку не сможет понести, а девочка будет считать, что помыть посуду и сварить борщ - каторга и удел неудачниц.

***
Про девочек и их божественную природу. Я для себя это назвала "волшебная природа девочек" =)
Девочка рождается с посланием "Здравствуйте, я родилась, меня можно любить только за этот факт".
Нельзя слишком любить девочку, ей нужно восхищаться, ценить, очень сильно лелеять, тогда она вырастет счастливой женой и матерью, которая будет с удовольствием служить мужу и детям. Если недолюбить девочку, то она будет воспринимать свою жизнь и удел, как тяжелое бремя. 
Комплекс "дряни" - это когда девочке долгое время внушают, что она лентяйка, неряха и эгоистка и вырастая она старается заработать уважение у окружающих, у мужа, у детей и всех. Когда на самом деле ее нужно уважать за то, что она есть, что она родилась, что она прекрасна по своей природе божественной и тогда она будет с удовольствием делиться своей добротой, посвящать время семье, мужу, детям.
Для поддержания женской энергии нужно окружение, в котором тебя ценят и уважают, женский круг, не мужской.

Ой, мне еще про валенки энтузиазма у него понравилось, но это тогда завтра. Как вам пока этот сумбур. Что-то где-то откликается?

----------


## Амина

Откликается все везде. Я тоже хочу послушать...

----------


## kiara

Ой, как мне про девочек понравилось!!!!
А вообще, я Нарушевича волнами начинаю "понимать", то меня злят его рассуждения, то я принимаю их.
В целом все очень умно, мудро, но иногда я начинаю думать, что эти его рассуждения о Женской природе как-то не " в пользу" женщин, словно какой-то узкий взгляд...А иногда думаю, да нет, все верно, так и надо, и не нужно вовсе женщине опережать всю планету....В общем, во  мне не все откликается, местами я оооочень принимаю эти современные веды, а местами злюсь.
Сумбурно написала, но нет времени многое высказать, надо собраться как-то более четко/внятно написать.
Вот о семинаре Писарик я бы твои впечатления почитала с наиогромнейшим интересом!

----------


## yakudza

> Ой, как мне про девочек понравилось!!!!
> А вообще, я Нарушевича волнами начинаю "понимать", то меня злят его рассуждения, то я принимаю их.
> В целом все очень умно, мудро, но иногда я начинаю думать, что эти его рассуждения о Женской природе как-то не " в пользу" женщин, словно какой-то узкий взгляд...А иногда думаю, да нет, все верно, так и надо, и не нужно вовсе женщине опережать всю планету....В общем, во  мне не все откликается, местами я оооочень принимаю эти современные веды, а местами злюсь.


похоже, Оксане не нравится делиться "валенками энтузиазма" )))) у них в семье 2 пары))
простите, что опередила события, о валенках, Олесь, поделись еще мыслями! Это для меня тоже оказалось очень ново!
после твоих слов и постов, отказываюсь от технологии "тайм-аут" (плачь в своей комнате) )))
много думаю про альфу, читаю. спасибо!

----------


## nandarani

Удивительно! Даже не думала, что в Калуге встречу людей которые слушают Нарушевича. Это очень приятная неожиданность. Да и к тому же здесь, вдвойне хорошо. Я тоже многое из его лекций слушала. В прошлом году познакомилась с ним лично на южном фестивале ведической культуры. А подскажите пожалуйста, он что в Калугу приезжал? или дело в Москве было? Я то еще новенькая. Не знаю кто откуда  :Smile:

----------


## yakudza

Отвечу за Домика: Дело было в Москве))

----------


## Kusya

> Здорово. Мне тоже хочется в живую послушать его или Торсунова.


собираемся завтра посетить лекцию Торсунова «Таинство зачатия и рождения» 
http://www.torsunov.ru/ru/newspage/i...a-i-rozhd.html

----------


## nandarani

А я сначала так обрадовалась. Думаю, неужели Нарушевич в Калугу приезжал.

----------


## Ёжик

а у меня что-то чем больше информации, тем больше каши в голове

----------

